# Table saw pen blank jigs??????



## McBryde (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm lookin to make one of these so to keep my fingers out of the blade again if possible.  Anyone have pics of theirs, and plans for it, or know of where I could find one online somewhere?

Thanks,

Emerson


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

There have been a number of jigs for the tablesaw here on the forum . Try doing a search , I'm sure you will come up with a few of them .


----------



## bradh (Apr 30, 2010)

here's one:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6900&referrerid=1034


----------



## rherrell (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's one I made.........
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39234&highlight=table+sled


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 30, 2010)

McBryde said:


> I'm lookin to make one of these so to keep my fingers out of the blade again if possible. Anyone have pics of theirs, and plans for it, or know of where I could find one online somewhere?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Emerson


 
Not sure what you are looking for. One to just cut the length of a blank or on to cut angles in a blank. There is one to cut lengths in the library here I think. Here are the two I made. The first one is the one I think there is a tutorial in the IAP library, sued for cutting blank lengths or thin slices of wood. The second is used for cutting different angles and whatever in blanks. Rarely use either one anymore. There must be a thread on the second one also because it is fashioned like Rick's and I know I didn't dream it up by myself.

Yep after looking at the thread Rick directed you to I know that is exactly where I got the plans (idea) for the second one.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 30, 2010)

McBryde said:


> I'm lookin to make one of these so to keep my fingers out of the blade again if possible.  Anyone have pics of theirs, and plans for it, or know of where I could find one online somewhere?



Emerson;  I built a saw sled and many say over-built.  I have photos in my photo gallery.

http://www.coleman-family.org/gallery2/v/Pen_photos/Table-Saw_Sled/

The handles are a critical part of this sled.  When I am pushing the sled through a cut, both my hands are on those handles.  The extended depth of the front of the sled keeps the saw blade safely "buried" inside the sled!

Oh;  Since those photos were taken, I modified the fence with a piece of "T" track for holding things.


----------



## McBryde (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get rails to fit the bottom of a sled that will fir a ryobi table top model?  They aren't the same size of course, as some of the others.

E


----------



## alphageek (May 1, 2010)

If its the undersized ones like my old craftsman, then I found it best to make your own with any hardwood.


----------



## McBryde (May 2, 2010)

They are the ones that are just a tiny bit smaller than everything else.

E


----------



## jttheclockman (May 2, 2010)

McBryde said:


> Does anyone know where you can get rails to fit the bottom of a sled that will fir a ryobi table top model? They aren't the same size of course, as some of the others.
> 
> E


 

make them from some hardwood. simple enough to do.


----------



## dankc908 (May 2, 2010)

I made this one exactly as described - In fact, the pix on Mr. Reed's website look eerily like the sled I built from his plans.  Works GREAT!!!!

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/PenSled/PenSled.htm


----------



## PenMan1 (May 6, 2010)

McBryde said:


> Does anyone know where you can get rails to fit the bottom of a sled that will fir a ryobi table top model? They aren't the same size of course, as some of the others.
> 
> E


 
Good News! T-Track (all the different brands that I have), will fit perfectly in the Ryobi BT3000.BT3100 miter guage slots. I'll bet it will fit all Ryobi models


----------

